# Tea Party



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2009)

Where was our media on the tea party march on Washington? Seems there was a great turn out. I didn't even know there was going to be one. Think the grass root organization might be snowballing:approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

Chelse, there was a university study of the video records. They studied the volume of people in a given area and projected it to the rest of the assembly area.

I believe they said they calculated over a million folks present in D.C. last Saturday.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

Just stricks me as odd why the media did not cover it or maybe I just missed it because I very seldom even listen to local news anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

we  had quit a few from TN go there ,, even had a caravan led by a MH ,, and on it it was signed by all the ones that don;t like the way the country is headed ,, and DL will like this ,, was started by a retired Marine


----------



## brodavid (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

SEMPER FI     on the move hoo-rah


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

I agree with Tex, I saw some pictures and I would say there was over a million there. Now Rod why did you tell DL that, and since he is back smelling the dodge diesel smoke will only swell his head. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: , JK DL, have fun in Mo.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 17, 2009)

Re: Tea Party



Take a look at this link.

http://www.lookingattheleft.com/2009/09/conservative-woodstock-rocks-the-capital/ 

And I did not know anything about this till I saw it on here.


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: Tea Party

Fox News with Glen Beck was live most of the afternoon last Saturday in DC.  The state run media will not cover anything that's negative for the liberals. This tea party was something I believe started by Glen Beck some six months ago...he started the 9-12 tea party idea. Unless you listen to some conservative radio or TV shows, you will not know about any of these demonstration.  Heck, the state run media hasn't even reported on the ACORN group supporting prostitution and smuggling 13-15 year olds into the country for sex.


----------

